# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Roman Yampolskiy

## Airicist

Personal website -  cecs.louisville.edu/ry

youtube.com/romanyam

facebook.com/roman.yampolskiy

twitter.com/romanyam

linkedin.com/in/romanyam

Roman Yampolskiy on Wikipedia




> Biography of Dr. Roman V. Yampolskiy
> 
> Roman V. Yampolskiy holds a PhD degree from the Department of Computer Science and Engineering at the University at Buffalo. There he was a recipient of a four year NSF (National Science Foundation) IGERT (Integrative Graduate Education and Research Traineeship) fellowship. Before beginning his doctoral studies Dr. Yampolskiy received a BS/MS (High Honors) combined degree in Computer Science from Rochester Institute of Technology, NY, USA.
> 
> After completing his PhD dissertation Dr. Yampolskiy held a position of an Affiliate Academic at the Center for Advanced Spatial Analysis, University of London, College of London. In 2008 Dr. Yampolskiy accepted an assistant professor position at the Speed School of Engineering, University of Louisville, KY. He had previously conducted research at the Laboratory for Applied Computing (currently known as Center for Advancing the Study of Infrastructure) at the Rochester Institute of Technology and at the Center for Unified Biometrics and Sensors at the University at Buffalo. Dr. Yampolskiy is also an alumnus of Singularity University (GSP2012) and a visiting fellow of the Singularity Institute.
> 
> Dr. Yampolskiy's main areas of interest are behavioral biometrics, digital forensics, pattern recognition, genetic algorithms, neural networks, artificial intelligence and games. Dr. Yampolskiy is an author of over 100 publications including multiple journal articles and books. His research has been cited by numerous scientists and profiled in popular magazines both American and foreign (New Scientist, Poker Magazine, Science World Magazine), dozens of websites (BBC, MSNBC, Yahoo! News) and on radio (German National Radio, Alex Jones Show). Reports about his work have attracted international attention and have been translated into many languages including Czech, Danish, Dutch, French, German, Hungarian, Italian, Polish, Romanian, and Spanish.


Projects:

Developing safe AI

----------


## Airicist

Roman Yampolskiy on Artificial Superintelligence

Published on Sep 7, 2015




> There are those of us who philosophize and debate the finer points surrounding the dangers of artificial intelligence. And then there are those who dare go in the trenches and get their hands dirty by doing the actual work that may just end up making the difference. So if AI turns out to be like the terminator then Prof. Roman Yampolskiy may turn out to be like John Connor – but better. Because instead of fighting by using guns and brawn he is utilizing computer science, human intelligence and code. Whether that turns out to be the case and whether Yampolskiy will be successful or not is to be seen. But at this point I was very happy to have Roman back on my podcast for our second interview. [See his first interview here.]
> 
> During our 1 hour conversation with Prof. Yampolskiy we cover a variety of interesting topics such as: slowing down the path to the singularity; expert advice versus celebrity endorsements; crowd-funding and going viral or “potato salad – yes; superintelligence – not so much”; his recent book on Artificial Superintelligence; intellectology, AI complete problems, singularity paradox and wire-heading; why machine ethics and robot rights are misguided and AGI research is unethical; the beauty of brute force algorithm; his differences from Nick Bostrom’s Superintelligence; Roman’s definition of humanity; theology and superintelligence…

----------


## Airicist

Keynote speaker on Artificial Intelligence and future of superintelligence

Published on May 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence safety and security - Roman V. Yampolskiy, PhD

Nov 12, 2019




> In near-term, the rise of AI-enabled cyberattacks is expected to cause an explosion of network penetrations, personal data thefts, and an epidemic-level spread of intelligent computer viruses as well as fake forensic evidence. Ironically, our best hope to defend against AI-enabled hacking is by using AI. Will AI enhance cybersecurity or make it more difficult to keep us safe?

----------

